# Think it's too late for me to start playing the violin?



## Adagio (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm sure you all know I'm new here, so before I start I'd like to say hi and I'm Elijah.
I got my first violin when I was 9 years old, unfortunately I didn't play it as much as a prodigy would at my age. My parents were extremely disappointed and eventually ended up selling my Violin. Now I've always wanted to play it, but growing up I'd ask for it and never got it for my birthdays or Christmas because "I had my chance" they would say. I'm turning 18 in two weeks now, and I'm finally going to be able to work and buy myself a violin and some lessons. The only thing is I feel...I could have been a great Violinist by now had I played more at age 9 so my parents would have never sold it. Is it too late for me to start? I feel as though if I get it, I'll never play it as well as I ever could have if I kept playing at 9.
So my question is, is it too late? And if not, if I were dedicated enough, do you think I could become a decent violinist within a year? At least enough to make amateur music to express how I feel?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

You know the saying: it's never too late. My mother started learning the violin in her 50's, but she had to give up because of a hand injury after a fall. She's ok now but hasn't got as much flexibility in her fingers. My advice to you is to buy a reasonable instrument and find a good teacher in your local area & take it from there. It's hard to tell what will happen next, but it sounds like you have a passion for the instrument (or music in general?), so that is a good starting point...


----------



## Adagio (Sep 29, 2010)

You're right, I guess the only way to find out would be to just do it. I love the violin and my life would feel incomplete without music. Up until now I haven't had the opportunity to play the Violin, and still I need to raise the money. Now that I have a chance to get one I'll dedicate all my spare time to practice and lessons. Is there someone here that good give me basic tips on buying a violin and playing it? Or just pointers in general.
Just for conversation, do you play an instrument by any chance? Or do you want to play a particular instrument?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Not too late to play for your own pleasure and for your friends but to become a professionalist - yes, it's probably too late.


----------



## franz (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Aramis, for what you want to achieve it is by no means to late, so I think you should go for it.


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

I was 18 when my dad bought me a violin. I was asking for years for it and then I was able to pay for the lessons myself. So started my journey. During one year I was taking lessons and doing homework, while my parents and brother had to listen to "squeaky" noise. Must say I loved the sound no matter if it was "right" note or not . Just the sound of violin next to my ear was "music to my ears". In one year life of a typical young girl caught up with me and there was less and less time for violin. Besides my parents didn't much enjoy my playing so I stopped. Now, when I am"over 40" I hope when I retire I will start playing again.

So - play if you can not live not playing!


----------



## Puppy Pianist (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes I agree, if you want to have another go then certainly, do...


However this thread is warm :tiphat: (as in "hot---cold----warm---cold---warm etc" when tryting the old party game of blind mans buff i think) when it comes to affininty with Puppy Pianist's quest on this forum.

In short, you have touched upon a very thorny issue, one that affects all musicians personally, psychoolistlically and variously at times in the career.

I'll try to keep what I have to say as to-the-point and as potentially helpful as possible.

Firstly Elijah, and rightly you don't tel us much about yourself apart from the violin thing. I mean, are you or have you been musically active in other fields as well, or was the violin a one-off? Also, are you speaking strictly of the classical tradition or are you interested as well in jazz, rock, hip-hop etc.?

The reason for asking these things, and you don't have to actually publish the answers if you don't feel like it, keep cool and just think about it... the reason is, that how you view yourself and your upbringing probably almost certainly has a great bearing not about your general wish to play, but specifically about what inroad or inroads will most likely give you a sporting chance when it comes to picking up your instrument again.

For example, if you're in a city or groovey part of the country you may be able to find a folk club who are friendly and will let you listen in and play the fiddle on occasion. The advantages of this approach sound great, but then there's the problem that the folk players may seem cliquey and unapproachable to you, in which case you will end up stewing and trying not to ingratiate yourself. Yes it's difficult.

Bear in mind you're quote only eighteen unquote. This may sound trite to you, but you are really young and if you can find the right angle of approach you'll do really well.

There's a lot of snobbery in music and you may have been affected by it, to the point that you listen to styles of music that actually you don't like very much, whilst shunning for example, rock or military bands.... for reasons of political correctness for example, thereby missing out some of the most accessible and excellent live music of our day.

I don't mean to sound overbearing, but my response is heartfelt --- my parents did the same thing when I had violin. So did loads of other parents. Dreadful. I'm twice your age and then some.
Try not to be put off. Look for music in unexpected places. Smile more.   

I hope to learn more about practical adaptations that a person may adopt in order to begin performing once again. Keywords, Alexander Technique / Music Therapy /Friendship :wave:


----------



## Adagio (Sep 29, 2010)

Well i got a violin, busted one of my strings tuning it lol, BUT its alright im getting more and I'm learing how to tune it, i just took an hour and a half tuning and and now I've been practicing, what a fantastic instrument, i cried when I got it lol. I just ordered two books and bought one at a book store, I'm going to get myself some lessons once i get the basics down.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Good for you, Adagio 

Never too late to learn an instrument. In the past, I had classical organ students age 60 who became proficient enough to play church services ... they would never be able to perform a solo concert or turn professional perhaps, but they enjoyed being able to learn and play the instrument. 

Lessons are certainly paramount to really learning the instrument ... I had 14 years of keyboard study (6 on piano, 8 on organ) and have never regretted it.


----------



## Adagio (Sep 29, 2010)

Well its not too late for me! >:I
I'll be fantastic, if I'm dedicated enough it doesnt matter. Honestly it would be easier to become a hiphop artist than a professional violinist but I just want to be amazing at it


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Adagio said:


> Well i got a violin, busted one of my strings tuning it lol, BUT its alright im getting more and I'm learing how to tune it, i just took an hour and a half tuning and and now I've been practicing, what a fantastic instrument, i cried when I got it lol. I just ordered two books and bought one at a book store, I'm going to get myself some lessons once i get the basics down.


Get lessons to get the basics down, otherwise you'll find it doubly hard to unlearn lots of bad habits. Good posture is crucial for good sound in violin.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

The awkwardness of how the violin is held supposedly makes it difficult, but I'm not sure how true that is. Unless you are absurdly motivated and talented, becoming a professional at this point is probably a stretch, but you can definitely work your way up to being able to play for yourself, with your friends, in a community orchestra, etc...


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Agatha said:


> I was 18 when my dad bought me a violin. I was asking for years for it and then I was able to pay for the lessons myself. So started my journey. During one year I was taking lessons and doing homework, while my parents and brother had to listen to "squeaky" noise. Must say I loved the sound no matter if it was "right" note or not . Just the sound of violin next to my ear was "music to my ears". In one year life of a typical young girl caught up with me and there was less and less time for violin. Besides my parents didn't much enjoy my playing so I stopped. Now, when I am"over 40" I hope when I retire I will start playing again.
> 
> So - play if you can not live not playing!


The violin "right next to your ear" says it all. A beautiful instrument. When I wanted a violin as a child, everyone said "no, must take piano first". For five years, I struggled with that piano. Struggled? Well, you see, I am deaf in my right ear. Not many can truly play a piano well when they cannot hear what the right hand it doing. I am not sorry I learned the basics but I never learned to really play a piano as it should be played.

Finally, they let me have a violin and I sailed away. A violin right next to my left ear is exactly what I needed. When a particular instrument appeals to you, go for that instrument. Unless you plan to be a professional musician and have to learn a larger field, stick with what you enjoy. The same should be said for letting a child choose his/her own way. The child has probably heard the call.


----------



## Tom Rasely (Nov 7, 2010)

Adagio-
One year is not much time to "get good" at anything that you are serious about. A lot depends on your teacher's ability to challenge enough-but-too-much; on your ablity to grasp the musical, technical and theoretical concepts involved; and on your schedule.

What I tell my guitar students is that you need two things in place in order to succeed: the time and the inclination. It sounds like you've got plenty of inclination. The time factor is another story. If you don't have lot of time available to practice, then you have two choices- either don't bother, or use the available time wisely. I and (it seems) everyone else here would recommend the latter. A good 5 minutes can be way more productive than a forced half hour.

And remember that all the top players, violin or whatever, didn't get to where they wanted to be in only a year. At the end of a year, you _should_ be able to look back and see your progress, and that should inspire you to go on into the next year. Here's an important point: as you learn, you are never up against anyone else except You, last week. Competition with the pros is counter-productive, because they are constantly learning also. Always strive to be the best violinist that You can be.

Last point: have fun with it. Especially at the beginning, don't turn it into a unpaid part-time job.

So, the bottom line is: you are never too old to start learning music. Go for it!
Rasely


----------

